# [US] Trading my Welcome Amiibo duplicates



## mondogecko9 (Mar 11, 2020)

*[US] Trading my Welcome Amiibo duplicates Edit: new cards added!*

Hey all, I'm trading my Welcome Amiibo duplicates in hopes of collecting a full set. Here's the list of all that I have/need: 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QztBXBV7jjl_oUry-nXTpEsyqZNRaJcT7saVY860Q60/edit?usp=drivesdk

I'm willing to trade any that I have duplicates, or if there's some villagers you want, I could trade 4(? I'm negotiable) NFC chips with that villager on it for a card on my list, if that seems fair  thanks in advance

Edit: Trying to collect a full set of NA cards, I appreciate all the offers for JP cards though


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 11, 2020)

everything on the document is weirdly highlighted in black and hard to see

So I'm looking for plucky, if I'm reading it correctly you only have 1 of her and wouldn't want to trade?


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 11, 2020)

Saw that and changed it back, sorry don't know what was happening there. Yes, sorry. I'm looking for a full set and aren't looking to trade my singles. If you were looking for her for function only, I could make you a NFC chip with her loaded on though


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 11, 2020)

mondogecko9 said:


> Saw that and changed it back, sorry don't know what was happening there. Yes, sorry. I'm looking for a full set and aren't looking to trade my singles. If you were looking for her for function only, I could make you a NFC chip with her loaded on though



uh yeah I mostly am looking for just function so i could be into that. Do you trade those for like other villagers or what? I have never heard of that


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 11, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> uh yeah I mostly am looking for just function so i could be into that. Do you trade those for like other villagers or what? I have never heard of that



Basically it's a little chip- what's actually inside of the amiibos, but I buy blank NFC chips and can put any amiibo on it; your 3ds/Switch will read it as that official amiibo. since it's just a chip and not an official card, let me know which villagers you'd like, I'd say 4 bootleg but functionally identical amiibos would be worth an official card if that's okay with you?


----------



## Fey (Mar 11, 2020)

I would love to trade you my *Maggie for Dobie!*


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fey said:


> I would love to trade you my *Maggie for Dobie!*



Sorry about that, I actually just got rid of my second Dobie


----------



## Fey (Mar 12, 2020)

mondogecko9 said:


> Sorry about that, I actually just got rid of my second Dobie



Do you still have *Julia*?


----------



## Opulation (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m willing to do my JPN WA Ursala for your WA Boots, if you’re not looking for NA WA cards only!


----------



## Psicat (Mar 12, 2020)

Would love to trade you my Snooty for one of your Bea.


----------



## Sylveon99 (Mar 12, 2020)

39 Cashmere for 42 Gonzo?


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fey said:


> Do you still have *Julia*?



Yes I do 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psicat said:


> Would love to trade you my Snooty for one of your Bea.



Apologies, I just got a Snooty from another user in exchange for Dobie, if there's any other you'd be willing to trade, I still have 2 Beas


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 12, 2020)

Psicat said:


> Would love to trade you my Snooty for one of your Bea.





Opulation said:


> I?m willing to do my JPN WA Ursala for your WA Boots, if you?re not looking for NA WA cards only!



Since my collection at this point has all been NA cards, it would really drive my OCD crazy lmao, sorry but I'd rather keep it all to NA cards


----------



## Psicat (Mar 12, 2020)

mondogecko9 said:


> Apologies, I just got a Snooty from another user in exchange for Dobie, if there's any other you'd be willing to trade, I still have 2 Beas



Oh well Snooty is the only Welcome Amiibo card I actually have available unless you would take a Muffy, Prince, and Amiibo Festival Goldie in trade.


----------



## crazymom99 (Mar 12, 2020)

Are there any RV cards left that you have to trade?


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 12, 2020)

crazymom99 said:


> Are there any RV cards left that you have to trade?



Yes! On my original post I have a Google doc of all the RV cards I have duplicates of

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psicat said:


> Oh well Snooty is the only Welcome Amiibo card I actually have available unless you would take a Muffy, Prince, and Amiibo Festival Goldie in trade.



Unfortunately I'm not trying to collect anything other than the RVs at the moment, but I appreciate the response


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump &#55358;&#56734;


----------



## emogal (Mar 13, 2020)

hi! sorry if i'm misunderstanding but does the list imply you have 2 *Sylvana* cards and would be willing to trade one? i have *Sandy* and *Jacob* (edit: both of mine are JPN, i don't mind what region the cards you have are) if you're interested in either of those. I'm also looking for *Ellie* if you'd like to do a double trade, but my priority is Sylvana, so let me know if you're willing to swap for her!

edit2: aah sorry i missed you're only looking for NA cards... if you change your mind please let me know, but good luck finding the ones you need!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 13, 2020)

emogal said:


> hi! sorry if i'm misunderstanding but does the list imply you have 2 *Sylvana* cards and would be willing to trade one? i have *Sandy* and *Jacob* (edit: both of mine are JPN, i don't mind what region the cards you have are) if you're interested in either of those. I'm also looking for *Ellie* if you'd like to do a double trade, but my priority is Sylvana, so let me know if you're willing to swap for her!
> 
> edit2: aah sorry i missed you're only looking for NA cards... if you change your mind please let me know, but good luck finding the ones you need!



It's all good, you were right- I have 2 sylvanna cards and am willing to trade one, sorry about the misunderstanding &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 13, 2020)

Chicken and bumplings


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 14, 2020)

My favorite classic 90s movies is Forrest _Bump_


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 14, 2020)

Speed bump


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump; does anyone know why my title hasn't changed in the Post Office section, but it has on my thread?


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bump ヘ（。□°）ヘ


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bump?


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 17, 2020)

Bomp


----------



## Nenya (Mar 18, 2020)

mondogecko9 said:


> Bump; does anyone know why my title hasn't changed in the Post Office section, but it has on my thread?



I see that...It may be because of the forum update in progress...


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 19, 2020)

Nenya said:


> I see that...It may be because of the forum update in progress...



That maybe what's going on, if not I'm too lazy to fix it lol


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 20, 2020)

Bump, happy new horizons day ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------

